# Top Providers Poll



## NodeBytes (Jul 8, 2013)

Seeing as their are providers that post on here and not on LET I thought it might be a good idea to have a little poll here on VPSBoard.


You may vote for VPS providers AND Dedicated Server Providers.


Here's how it works.


- You may only post once in this thread.


- Pick your top three favorite hosts.


- Every vote for a host counts for 1 point so the total points for each host will decide their ranking.


- Providers - no voting for yourself. 


Ready, Set, Vote!


EDIT: Voting ends July 15th at 8pm Pacific Time


----------



## Kruno (Jul 8, 2013)

1) Edis

2) SecureDragon

3) BuyVM


----------



## juan (Jul 8, 2013)

Ramnode


SecureDragon


IPXCore


----------



## bellicus (Jul 8, 2013)

1) Ramnode

2) Catalyst

3) BuyVM


----------



## ryanarp (Jul 8, 2013)

Ramnode

BuyVM

Backupsy - To be honest, I have yet to try backupsy, but I like what I see.


----------



## wdq (Jul 8, 2013)

CatalystHost - They've always been amazing. Great people with great services. 

Backupsy - A new host that has been growing incredibly quickly. They offer really cost effective backup solutions and a nice custom control panel. 

QuickPacket - I haven't been with them for very long, but so far I've been enjoying my dedicated server.


----------



## perennate (Jul 8, 2013)

QuickPacket (for dedicated server)

Prometeus

RamNode


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 8, 2013)

1. SouthBend Servers


2. Ramnode


3. Versatile IT


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 8, 2013)

perennate said:


> 1) BetaVPS
> 
> 
> 2) FiberVolt
> ...


I thought beta and fibervolt deadpooled?


----------



## clone1018 (Jul 8, 2013)

Doesn't IPB have a vote topic feature?


----------



## 5n1p (Jul 8, 2013)

1. Prometeus

2. BuyVM

3. Torqhost


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 8, 2013)

clone1018 said:


> Doesn't IPB have a vote topic feature?


Yes, but I don't think you can do custom inputs.


----------



## clone1018 (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh darn, nevermind then


----------



## drmike (Jul 8, 2013)

Who l am liking currently:

1. RamNode (using in both locations)

2. Prometeus

3. BuyVM (using Vegas)

I've been letting accounts sit and do what they are configured to do.

Honorable mention to Fliphost and 24khost.  I have storage services from them and neither are offering those these days (or are they?).

Like many, the next company I am giving a  try is Backupsy.


----------



## Prestige (Jul 8, 2013)

1) PremiumVM
2) MyRSK
3) Prometeus


----------



## jcaleb (Jul 8, 2013)

1. Linode

2. Knownhost

3. RocketVPS


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 8, 2013)

Wiredtree and ramnode.


----------



## drmike (Jul 8, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> EDIT: Voting ends July 9th at 8pm Pacific Time


 

Kind of short time for voting, don't you think?


----------



## MannDude (Jul 8, 2013)

Hmm...

Tough one really...

1.) BuyVM - For the price, I'm really impressed with the quality of service. I have 2X 256MB KVMs with BuyVM in their Las Vegas location, and subscribed to DDoS filtered IP. They've done a pretty damn good job at keeping vpsBoard up and running. Only issue would have been the Las Vegas power outage, though that can't be blamed on them.

2.) SecureDragon - Honestly, don't even use these servers as much as I used to. Don't know why. I should figure something to do with them, because they're great. 2 servers with them, one was being used in a DNS cluster and the other as a VPN.

3.) SouthbendVPS - An up and comer, I think. I'm located in Indiana, so I wanted a VPS close to home that I could use for a VPN. I love being able to support a 'local' business, not many options in the hosting industry when it comes to Indiana. Support is top notch, going out of there way to contact ME to see if previously reported issues have been resolved, etc. Shows they care about their customers and have gone above and beyond to resolve things. Also using Virtualizor (I think), not SolusVM, which some may see as a pro or a con. It doesn't impact me either way as everything I need to do can be done from WHMCS (stop/start/restart, rebuild, etc). A great alternative to Chicago, as South Bend is a stone throw away (less than 100 miles) from Chicago.


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 8, 2013)

So far, impressed with BlueVM, ReverseHosting and DaringHost.... All for the price and what they are delivering, pretty nice...

Want to eventually try BuyVM


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 9, 2013)

Poll now ends July 15th. Upon further thought, this makes a lot of sense.


----------



## peterw (Jul 9, 2013)

BlueVM

Ramnode
Liquidhost


----------



## mikho (Jul 9, 2013)

Usually don't vote in these popularity contests but since this is the first time here and the votes looks like they go a little different then on the other place I'll cast my votes.


Choosing providers between the ones I still use.


1 - InceptionHosting


My first Xen and still up and about doing it's job. Using it as a jumpserver and for different tasks when I want something done fast. Only had the need for one serious ticket, back in the early days. It slipped my mind to use VNC to troubleshoot, nevertheless..... Anthony didn't only reply to the ticket but also resolved the issue.


Another reason is the lowendspirit project that he has going on.


2 - Securedragon


Never any problems, tickets sent in are never questioned, kind and helpfull answers no matter who replies to them. Everything handled quick, even low priority tickets.


Have 2 with SD, one as vpn and one as monitoring other sites.


3 - Prometeus


Got one promo server with them, the one running lowendguide.com


A few short outages, but honest replies when tickets are sent about it. Not the usual types of problems. 


Stable and close to home. (In EU)


A few HM ( in no particular order)


GetKVM - stable provider, not one issue with the vps. Used as a testserver when a KVM is needed.


IPXCore - got one of their smallest plans, currently idling but was used for irc and vpn.


MiniVPS - got one of their early 10/year in OVH (which then moved to UK). Never any issues except the time when leaving OVH. Used for a few personal sites and backup.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh yeah I have this.

1. BuyVM - My Las Vegas Storage KVM container has been one of the VPSes I've been using almost on a daily level.  Fantastic

2. RamNode - Nick runs one of the best operations I know.  That's all I can really say.  Even with the Solus event Nick kept a cool head and continued to do his work with great progress with little sleep and obviously tons of clients banging on his door.  Definitely one of the best ones out there.  

3. Prometeus - My IRC Bouncer is on their network (and a KVM) and has been one of the best containers I've ever used.  Uptime is currently 372 days and has been awesome.  

HM: IPXCore - Damian, Adam, and the rest of the staff are fantastic.  While I haven't had much need with their support, their VPS Container is fantastic.


----------



## rds100 (Jul 9, 2013)

I've already voted on the other forum, so here is my personal list again:

1. Prometeus

2. -

3. Edis

HM: none


----------



## danni (Jul 9, 2013)

1. tortois

2. getkvm

3. linode


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 9, 2013)

SecureDragon/ServerDragon Good performance, perfect support and perfect network. Really good communication with announcements and twitter account. If they have some sales special it is not about cutting prices but to add goodies. Last promo was top notch: A free additional IPv4 ip. Their support is very friendly and you can always ask for some custom modifications. Never had any issues with my vps.

RamNode Perfect performance, good support and perfect network. I like the way they are handling their SSD offers. Tons of GB on SSD-cached or a small package of SSD that is really fast (>1 GB/s). Like SD very good communication. Look to announcements and their twitter account and you know what's happening. Never had any serious issues with my vps.

Torqhost Good performance, good support and perfect network. A provider that needs attention. Well Estonia might sound strange but their uplinks are top notch for Sweden, Norway, Finnland, Denmark, UK, Netherlands and Germany. The support is friendly and is able to speak english quite well. Sometimes you have to ask twice but the result was always as wished. They started a offsite MySQL offer (beta) too.

HM:


Fliphost - Really good provider. Locations are perfect for US but not that good for EU customers.
BlueVM - They do have some decent specials (currently sold out). If you want to be at CC take them.
DotVPS - Good and cheap offer at UK.


----------



## bizzard (Jul 9, 2013)

BuyVM
RamNode
BlueVM
HM:


Hostigation


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 9, 2013)

The thing for me is that the specs/speed of any given VPS isn't that important any more. I know multiple comanies I can go to to get a VPS with fast I/O, or one with lots of storage, or loads of BW, all that. What really matters for me are the people. Support is huge, obviously. I'm looking for a quick response that shows relevant technical knowledge and also courteousness. But I'm also looking for a company where the people are "out there" - available on forums like this, social networks, and IRC. On that note, here are the companies I like, based on the person or people I've gotten to know there.


*Versatile IT:* Brendan is very good on support, and also active here on the forum. I have him on Skype as well, and we've discussed his network and plans for Versatile IT. I feel like I can easily get in contact with him, and he'll be more than happy to help. I've had some issues with the VPS itself, but he's done what he can, and has bugged his upstream provider to fix what he can't.
*Ninja Hawk Solutions:* *@SeriesN* was very helpful in getting my VPS online in NYC with tunneled IPv6, and is always quick to respond to tickets and PMs/posts here.
*My Custom Hosting:* As with the others, Phil is very accessible, with a quick response to tickets and forum messages. He took the initiative when I submitted a cancellation request to see if there was anything he could help with, which I admired a _lot_. If I didn't need to trim down my VPS collection, I'd still have service with him. He's got some good VPSes in North Carolina, and just got IPv6, which is great.
I like "up and comers", because due to their size the people behind them are more accessible. Still, I would like to give out a few "honorable mentions" to some larger companies. They don't (let's face it, pretty much _can't_) rank well in terms of "people", but they've got great service, so:


*Ramnode:* Great speed on the VPSes, and Nick is good in terms of responding to tickets. After the SVM and Skype hacks, though, I must admit I've lost some confidence. Still, good is good; there's a reason I have four VPSes with Ramnode.
*DigitalOcean:* I know a lot of people have had trouble with them, but I've found the service to be good and I love the all-in-one panel with hourly billing.
*Any provider with a custom panel:* BuyVM, Tortoise Labs, Backupsy - they're all avoiding the mess that SolusVM is/has become, and I commend them for that.


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the mention Boss . We have more awesome things in progress.


----------



## DaringHost (Jul 10, 2013)

shawn_ky said:


> So far, impressed with BlueVM, ReverseHosting and DaringHost.... All for the price and what they are delivering, pretty nice...
> 
> Want to eventually try BuyVM


Thank you for the vote/mention. We appreciate your business.


----------



## Nick_A (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the votes!

I'll throw mine in for:

1 - BuyVM

2 - CatalystHost

3 - Hostigation


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Jul 10, 2013)

1. Ramnode -- IN NICK WE TRUST. I was constantly on the lookout for a server in Seattle and thankfully Ramnode set up shop down there and have rendered a fantastic service of which I couldn't ask for more.

2. Prometeus -- My server functions flawlessly to the point where I tend to forget that I even have it. Plus, we all know that Salvatore is a boss.

3. EDIS -- Their numerous locations they have is definitely an advantage and something of which I take full advantage of.


----------



## egihosting (Jul 10, 2013)

I can't wait until EdgeVM shows up in one of these polls, but we've worked with the following, so our votes are for these providers:

1) BuyVM (LV)

2) CheapVPS (UK)

3) ChicagoVPS (Buffalo)


----------



## acd (Jul 10, 2013)

In no particular order a vote for each of: ramnode, buyvm. I'd like to vote for anynode, but I haven't been with them long enough to be sure nor have they been around long enough. The rest of my VMs do not count as low-end or are just for toying around.


----------



## willie (Jul 10, 2013)

1. OVH, cheap plentiful dedicated servers.  Pluses: resources per dollar in the SP1 and SP2 plans are near unbeatable.  DDOS protection supposedly coming soon.  More payment options supposedly coming soon.  IME their support is not as bad as some people say.  Minuses: currently very intolerant of DDOS, and has recurring problems with Paypal payments.  Listed as #1 because most of my stuff is there now, though that's mainly because of the large machines--the company itself has a ways to go.

2. Ipxcore - pluses: very person to person service, solid servers, offers Stripe as alternative to Paypal.  Minuses: Stripe gateway doesn't work (it used to but there seems to be some kind of driver problem), Colocrossing hosting feels like a recipe for future drama at some point (though I haven't had any serious problems so far).

3. InceptionHosting - the audacity of the lowendspirit vps's deserves kudos in its own right, and Inception runs a very solid service independently of tihs.

HM: Ramnode, stupendous performance on SSD plan, extra-generous disk space allocation on cached plan.


----------



## VPSCorey (Jul 11, 2013)

Man no love here.


----------



## vanarp (Jul 11, 2013)

I have long waited for such a Poll thread to be opened by the* Admin/Mods*. I was tempted to start it myself many times but waited just because it should be different and more value adding than what happens on the other forum, IMHO.

Some how not liking the idea of bringing every thread from there to here. Think different


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 11, 2013)

@vanarp - Agreed, see PM.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jul 11, 2013)

*@**D. Strout*, Thank you for the mention


----------



## LeurMin (Jul 11, 2013)

1. SouthBend Servers

2. BuyVM

3. Crissic


----------



## vanarp (Jul 11, 2013)

1. Fliphost : OpenVZ SSD VPS with excellent performance and uptime.

2. Prometeus : OpenVZ SSD VPS with great stability and good performance.

3. BuyVM : Reliably performing OpenVZ VPS. Pony stands unique among the rest.

RamNode, CloudShards (SSD-LA) : Only been using them recently and can only say pretty good performance.


----------



## film_girl (Jul 13, 2013)

1. BuyVM -- been a customer for over two years and they are just tops. Fast support, good performance (I use the LV data center even though I'm in NYC, my husband has a few of the buffalo KVMs), great staff.

2. Digital Ocean -- they feel like the second coming of SliceHost. I was a HUGE Slicehost fan and watching Rackspace ruin it was just so sad. I have only had a $5 VPS with DO for a month or so but so far performance is good.

3. Linode -- they were too pricey for a while but when they revamped their plans a few months ago, it became worth using again.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Corey (Jul 13, 2013)

1.) Ramnode

2.) Prometeus

3.) Quickpacket (dedicated server)


----------



## Tux (Jul 13, 2013)

film_girl said:


> 1. BuyVM -- been a customer for over two years and they are just tops. Fast support, good performance (I use the LV data center even though I'm in NYC, my husband has a few of the buffalo KVMs), great staff.
> 
> 
> 2. Digital Ocean -- they feel like the second coming of SliceHost. I was a HUGE Slicehost fan and watching Rackspace ruin it was just so sad. I have only had a $5 VPS with DO for a month or so but so far performance is good.
> ...


Some time in the future, I can see Digital Ocean getting acquired and having the fate of Slicehost. Plus, I'm not a huge fan of their service. It really does suck.

Anyway, might as well throw in my list:


RamNode
ShardHost
Perhaps BuyVM?


----------



## elusus83 (Jul 14, 2013)

1. Ramnode

2. Fliphost

3. Hostigation


----------



## film_girl (Jul 14, 2013)

Tux said:


> Some time in the future, I can see Digital Ocean getting acquired and having the fate of Slicehost. Plus, I'm not a huge fan of their service. It really does suck.


Yeah, that's a really good point. My performance has been fine (but it's just been for testing, nothing production), but I certainly agree that being acquired is a possibility/concern.


----------



## marrco (Jul 15, 2013)

easy:

 

1) Prometeus

2) OpenITC Xenvz

3) Serverdragon/Securedragon

 

hm: PCSmartgroup XENsmart


----------



## MikeIn (Jul 15, 2013)

1. Prometeus

2. BlueVM

not having vps from any provider ATM.


----------



## Master Bo (Jul 15, 2013)

RamNode

BlueVM

FlipHost


----------



## Nick_A (Jul 15, 2013)

Didn't realize Master Bo was here too!


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 15, 2013)

Just over 3 hours left!


Vote now if your going to vote.


----------



## Coastercraze (Jul 15, 2013)

1. Knownhost

2. Ramhost

3. Host Mist... oh wait a minute.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jul 15, 2013)

1.BHost - Still some of the best uptime, supports been rather quick for me when needed.  Been with them for more than 2Yrs ( 20:05:56 up 326 days, 13:33,  1 user,  load average: 0.04, 0.10, 0.04)

2.newhost.ro - Almost 3 years, good uptimes, quick support responses for Romania its the best host I have used.  Sadly rebooted 4 days ago for maintenance after about a half of a year of uptime. 

3.EDIS - Both servers I have with them have been solid. Haven't really needed support much, but when I did was quick to get a response.  The Spain location was hit or miss for a while, but they seem to have resolved any issues they were having recently.  

HM: Prometeus, Evorack, MyRSK, Front Range Hosting, Ramnode, GetKVM, SecureDragon, IPXCore, Rootnerds, MiniVPS, Inception Hosting, Provision Host


----------



## jarland (Jul 15, 2013)

Appreciate the votes!


I'm a big customer, here's the first three that come to mind right now.


1. RamNode


2. BuyVM


3. TortoiseLabs


So many more but those are on the top of my mind right now, so that must be worth something.


----------



## coreyman (Jul 15, 2013)

FRCorey said:


> Man no love here.



None here either


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 15, 2013)

Alright, polling is closed!

Tallying will be done shortly.


----------

